# 5 x gerbils - Cornwall/Devon



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

Type/Breed of Animal: Gerbil

Location: Gunnislake, Cornwall/Devon border

Age: young adult (right) and 3 months

Sex: Female

Description (Colour, temperament, medical conditions etc): Mother and daughter, both golden agouti, both a little skittish, but happy to be handled

Reason for Rehoming: Rescued

Additional information: Mother was rescued with a litter of 3 and pregnant

Contact Details: [email protected]


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

still available


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Hope these little ones get a nice new home soon cam x


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

Still available


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

these girls are still looking for their forever home

they are both really friendly now and love comeing out of their tank for cuddles


----------

